# Post your classic youtube videos here



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

While the site is down, let's have some fun. Go through your you tube playlists and share your funniest, most awesome, mind numbing classic hits. You tube videos can be any subject, theme or whatnot. And to start this off, I am giving you a classic Johnny Carson moment featuring the late, great Dom Delouise doing his egg trick

[video=youtube;h7y-pftBr-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7y-pftBr-s[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7y-pftBr-s

Now if I can only embed videos here this would be perfect.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;y34a3d2HVsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y34a3d2HVsc[/video]


----------



## lafeel (Sep 10, 2012)

In return let me give you a tribute to one of the greatest anime classics there ever was.

[video=youtube;yHfOLqhwjkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHfOLqhwjkI[/video]


----------



## lafeel (Sep 10, 2012)

After seeing your av, I just had to add this. (to Imperial Impact, nb)
[video=youtube;xDZYRFxk04Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDZYRFxk04Q&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;OBk3ynRbtsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBk3ynRbtsw[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 10, 2012)

Between me and my siblings, we're still quoting this:

[video=youtube;6f8ED1WyYPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f8ED1WyYPw[/video]


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;cTQNwMxqM3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTQNwMxqM3E[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTQNwMxqM3E


----------



## Zenia (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pIuSTiTaB5k]http://youtu.be/pIuSTiTaB5k[/video]


More things from my favorites:
Laundry Day
The Morning Routine
The Perfect Girl
Internet Commenter Business Meeting

Not all classic... but still things from my faves.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

This HAS to be shared

[video=youtube;GSIFWb8Zbno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSIFWb8Zbno[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSIFWb8Zbno


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

I was listening/ watching a lot of WWII propaganda a few months ago. This one still makes me laugh so hard every time I see it.

[video=youtube;I1583adUqSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1583adUqSg[/video]


----------



## future4 (Sep 11, 2012)

This is really weird. (emphasis on weird) But it's also really funny, so I'd definitely check it out.

[video=youtube;UCjkd7zDB28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCjkd7zDB28[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

Just remembered/ found this one again.

[video=youtube;mqgiEQXGetI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqgiEQXGetI[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;FMEe7JqBgvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEe7JqBgvg[/video]


----------



## lafeel (Sep 11, 2012)

About time this gets posted here
[video=youtube;eWEjvCRPrCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEjvCRPrCo[/video]


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 11, 2012)

Rollerskating at it's fnest

[video=youtube;X6jV5Sn9nUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6jV5Sn9nUs[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6jV5Sn9nUs


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 13, 2012)

get on my level

[yt]ZZ5LpwO-An4[/yt]


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;p21nZmtq56M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p21nZmtq56M[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 13, 2012)

Fus ro dah will never stop being funny

[video=youtube;b1NF-pZ0NVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1NF-pZ0NVE[/video]


----------



## lafeel (Sep 13, 2012)

Why stop a perfectly good theme?
[video=youtube;bK8uCGOuQHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=bK8uCGOuQHI[/video]


----------



## WorthlessMud (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;58OabCRCx_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58OabCRCx_Q[/video]


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;gDsj5UZ_1bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDsj5UZ_1bA[/video]

>This video is probably older than youtube <


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 17, 2012)

Remember_* Ask A Ninja*_?

[video=youtube;9lVSub2wsys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lVSub2wsys[/video]

One of the first that I've seen of the guy. I was skeptical at watching it now (it's been a couple of years), but he _still_ is funny!


----------

